# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Single shot take down rifle

## viper

I am thinking of putting together a single shot , break down rifle to go into a back pack while riding a dirt bike to get to hunting spots and be assembled once needed.
It would be short and suppressed.
Just wondering if anyone has one or is doing something similar ?

Also the brands are limited, Baikal , Rossi , TC Encore. 
Has anyone had any experience with any of these brands  / models ?

----------


## Guypie

I had a Baikal, I did not like it. Trigger was yuck even after the gunsmith had a go at it. I have a rossi pomba now and I like it a lot better, trigger is pretty heavy but has a nice crisp break. I just got it chopped to about 20mm over min legal length, still has just over 15" barrel. Mine is in 44 mag. Have loaded up subsonics and once I have my workshop set up again I will have a go at making a supperssor for it.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Had a Baikal in 223.
Shot well, the lack of an action ( bolt etc ) meant even with the barrel lenght standard, I could fit an overbarrel
suppressor, and it was still reasonably compact.
Broken down, it fitted into a pack nicely.

----------


## Dama dama

I also like the bergera takedown.  A mate has the new stainless model in .308 I have had a good play with it, putting about 30 shots through it and really really liked it.  Good trigger, and ready to mount a scope with a one piece base on it.  Exposed hammer is awesome too, and seems quite safe on half cock. Priced well, and now comes in stainless. Takes down in seconds like a shotgun (just like the Baikal or the TC).  Very handy for packing.  If I was to get a single shot takedown, this would be it.  In fact I gave this very serious consideration as my main rifle, but have stuck with a bolt action.

I can't comment on the Rossi.

The Baikal is a bit average.  I have had two, a .222 and a .223, both were good accuracy wise but.....  Awkward to mount a scope on. The trigger is just crap and not great even with a trigger job.  Have to rely on safety as no exposed hammer.  Still the price is great on these, and the open sights aren't bad.  If I was to get another it would be in .308 and I'd put a aperture rear sight on it, no suppressor.

I've had a short play with a mates TC (in 7mm Walters), and found it really good.  Similar features to the bergara but nicer fit and finish (not that the Bergara is bad by any means).  By far and away the most expensive.

----------


## rossi.45

another option to consider is a folding stock bolt gun . . . getting ready to get stuck into the Goats again so thinking this might be handy for throwing in a day pack



MDT chassis, ACE  . . 16 inch barrel in 223AI
5 shot AI mag or 10 shot MDT
4 power Khales

tried a .223 Rossi,  shot ok after a lot of fiddling
2 Baikals  .  7.2x39 - .270W  doable but not great
Contenders have their own issues from the research i did so didnt go there.
Bergaras look pretty good in the shop  . . . as most rifles do 

good luck  . .. R

----------


## timattalon

Something like this?




My brother manages to get better accuracy from his baikal than most but they are capable rifles. A littleindustrial perhaps, but they work, they are solidly built and the last. They also seem to hold their value when resold with most seeming to sell around the $400 mark when they are only about $500 new 

I have 7.62x39 left only and the rifles by themselves are at $450 for forum members ($495 usually) Threading / shortening is $65, Gunworks suppressor $300,

----------


## viper

> Something like this?
> 
> Attachment 78163Attachment 78164


something exactly like that

----------


## viper

> another option to consider is a folding stock bolt gun . . . getting ready to get stuck into the Goats again so thinking this might be handy for throwing in a day pack
> 
> Attachment 78162
> 
> MDT chassis, ACE  . . 16 inch barrel in 223AI
> 5 shot AI mag or 10 shot MDT
> 4 power Khales
> 
> tried a .223 Rossi,  shot ok after a lot of fiddling
> ...


Geez mate I would love to see your gun safe, you keep producing some cool stuff out of it. 
Luck.....yeah I will need it cause if my wife finds out I will need a lot of luck.

----------


## northdude

I've got a h&r handi rifle in 22hornet it's a nice accurate rifle I don't break it down tho

----------


## akaroa1

Blaser K95 is a good option.
I have a short 8x57R barrel coming to go with this and it will be 16" plus short over barrel suppressor.

----------


## 223nut

Been downhill track with a baikal, not impressed with it. I do like the look of the bergara and would be a definite contender if I was looking at making up a pack rifle

----------


## Kiwi Greg

SSRNZ super light weight rifle  :Cool: 



Very nice



7.62 x 39 etc, needs to be a small cartridge other wise recoil is  :Oh Noes:

----------


## stug

@Kiwi Greg Is that a B cat?

From arms act

"pistol means any firearm that is designed or adapted to be held and fired with 1 hand; and includes any firearm that is less than 762 millimetres in length"

Leave the butstock off that and it would be a pistol.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Kiwi Greg Is that a B cat?
> 
> From arms act
> 
> "pistol means any firearm that is designed or adapted to be held and fired with 1 hand; and includes any firearm that is less than 762 millimetres in length"
> 
> Leave the butstock off that and it would be a pistol.


Yes it would be if you removed the butt stock.

You need tools to do so, just as you do to remove the butt stock from a rifle or shotgun. 

I guess the problems start when you do so, just like exceeding the speed limit in a vehicle.

----------


## Friwi

I just suppressed a Bergara 308 today, trimmed the barrel  at 15.1/4", over barrel suppressor just come back to the forehand .

Contender rifle in 30-30 would be another good option and even lighter.

----------


## Wildman

> SSRNZ super light weight rifle 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62 x 39 etc, needs to be a small cartridge other wise recoil is


What is he charging for these? 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Kiwi Greg Is that a B cat?
> 
> From arms act
> 
> "pistol means any firearm that is designed or adapted to be held and fired with 1 hand; and includes any firearm that is less than 762 millimetres in length"
> 
> Leave the butstock off that and it would be a pistol.


Actually thinking about it again many of the current folding stock chassis rifles would allow the same situation with the folded or removed butt stock.

----------


## Smiddy

> What is he charging for these? 
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


I just had a look on his Facebook page and looks like around $3500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

A lot of the folding stock chassis rifles would probably be over 762mm even if the stock is folded. The other thing is could you fire it one handed? 
Pretty sure there is a court case pending about the interpretation of measuring a rifle when stock is collapsed vs extended.

----------


## Wildman

> I just had a look on his Facebook page and looks like around $3500 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow. I guess less is more 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> A lot of the folding stock chassis rifles would probably be over 762mm even if the stock is folded. The other thing is could you fire it one handed? 
> Pretty sure there is a court case pending about the interpretation of measuring a rifle when stock is collapsed vs extended.


Really depends how long the bush pig barrel is that is put into the chassis & whether or not the folding stock is attached  :Have A Nice Day: 

Nothing at all stopping you removing the butt stock on an XLR chassis or MDT for that matter except the law.

If the barrel as long enough it would be over 762mm but still capable of being fired single handedly ?

----------


## Smiddy

> Oh wow. I guess less is more 
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Yea, guess it's the price you pay for full made from scratch although don't know about the barrel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Oh wow. I guess less is more 
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Pretty cheap for a hand made rifle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## res

I have H&R handi rifles in several calibers, well made heavy guns that are acurate enought.

Also have TC contenders and encores. An tc contender that has a gunsmith take out all the extra metal is a light accurate compact rifle. Step up to an encore if you want the more powerfull calibers

----------


## viper

Wow I am surprised by the response, I thought it was a bit of a out there concept but I guess it's an idea that's been used before.
I always considered a single shot either a budget gun or a cheap rifle that people started with before progressing to another style of action.

----------


## northdude

I went the other way I quite like an afternoon with the h&r single shot and some targets

----------


## res

> Wow I am surprised by the response, I thought it was a bit of a out there concept but I guess it's an idea that's been used before.
> I always considered a single shot either a budget gun or a cheap rifle that people started with before progressing to another style of action.


something that is small and light and can fit in your pack is a very atractive idea to a lot of people

----------


## Nick-D

> SSRNZ super light weight rifle 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62 x 39 etc, needs to be a small cartridge other wise recoil is


Perfect platform for the grendel

----------


## Fireflite

Rossi 338 whisper. 
Wisper with 300gr Burger Hybrid vs 308

----------


## res

> Rossi 338 whisper. Attachment 78176
> Wisper with 300gr Burger Hybrid vs 308 Attachment 78177


never thought a rossi could be cool, turns out I was wrong yet again

----------


## 300CALMAN

Wow .338 whisper is a great idea for one of these.

----------


## Wildman

> Pretty cheap for a hand made rifle


I generally would prefer mine to be made on some sort of lathe at least, if not, some sort of modern CNC thingy...

How much is a K95? Cant be much behind this?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I generally would prefer mine to be made on some sort of lathe at least, if not, some sort of modern CNC thingy...
> 
> How much is a K95? Cant be much behind this?


How would you make these without using a Lathe ?

The Blaser is a beautiful rifle for sure but I doubt it weighs in at around 3-3.5 lbs

----------


## stug

K95 start at NZ$6100 they are the best of the takedown as th scope can be removed and replaced without losing zero. Can be had in calibres from 22 Hornet right through to 338 Blaser mag. About 5.5lb bare weight.

----------


## viper

> Rossi 338 whisper. Attachment 78176
> Wisper with 300gr Burger Hybrid vs 308 Attachment 78177


How do you find the Rossi mate, are they ok to use in terms of accuracy and function, I hear they can be a little poor on quality control .

----------


## vulcannz

I had a Baikal 243 for a while. It could do nice 1 inch groups @ 100m. It was a bit agricultural, did a bit of work on the forestock and that helped a lot. It wasn't a light rifle either.

----------


## Cartman

I had the bergara 16 inch stainless takedown in 308 was kick ass gun folded down to nothing . Shot everything I put through it sub moa I was loading subs for it they were a little bigger groupings but I never did and development just loaded and went for it. Cool gun I'd own one again in a heart beat.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

Anyone suggested a Kel-Tec yet ?
Im not sure if they are any good  .... but they are relatively cheap.
They are on my list of things to try out some time,  but buying one to try and not liking it means always loosing plenty of "man cash".
Two full mags in stock and one of those stored in your pack would eventually drop something.
The Winchester 223 62 grain power point ammo is cheap and does deal reasonably efficiently with reds.
The peep sight should be ok for 100m I guess

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...015.htmhttp://

----------


## Nibblet

@Alonzo had one and promptly got rid of it.

----------


## akaroa1

> @Alonzo had one and promptly got rid of it.


That's pretty well what I was expecting to hear.
They should work  as the sights are fixed even though it folds.
Why did @Alonzo get rid of it exactly ?
Or were the reasons too many to list ?

I though one might be a good beater to leave in the back of the truck all the time.

----------


## Nibblet

> That's pretty well what I was expecting to hear.
> They should work  as the sights are fixed even though it folds.
> Why did @Alonzo get rid of it exactly ?
> Or were the reasons too many to list ?
> 
> I though one might be a good beater to leave in the back of the truck all the time.


I was hoping he might add to it.
From memory it was because it was cheap and clunky feeling. Doesn't really help the Kel-Tec that he likes the finer things in life and just because it might do the job isn't enough.

----------


## Alonzo

> That's pretty well what I was expecting to hear.
> They should work  as the sights are fixed even though it folds.
> Why did @Alonzo get rid of it exactly ?
> Or were the reasons too many to list ?
> 
> I though one might be a good beater to leave in the back of the truck all the time.


It was more of a novelty for me that had no real purpose. Bullets come out the correct end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

I'm using a Thompson Contender (older original style, sometimes referred to as a G1) with 30-30 barrel, a DPT suppressor, and Bushnell red dot on top. Done away with the plastic foregrip to reduce weight, DIY carbon fiber tube to replace it. Barrel fluted, length just over minimum. Weight 4.5 pounds as you see it in pics. Can take it anywhere!

----------


## Fireflite

> How do you find the Rossi mate, are they ok to use in terms of accuracy and function, I hear they can be a little poor on quality control .


Getting around 1" at 75m. Haven't really given it a good thrashing yet. Build quality of metal is very good. Pivot is tight and a very positive lockup.

----------


## rossi.45

i would assume any problems in the original build quality/design would have been fixed by the gunsmith when it was rebarrelled . . . . so not representative of original factory Rossi's

----------


## Fireflite

> i would assume any problems in the original build quality/design would have been fixed by the gunsmith when it was rebarrelled . . . . so not representative of original factory Rossi's


The barrel is an original re-bored and rifled

----------


## rossi.45

dont tell me the original method of attaching the forend was left alone  . . . that would be criminal

a bloody great weld to the bottom of the barrel to attach the nut which the takedown screw went into, fcking crazy.

mine pulled the barrel down into a low spot in the forend which needed to be filled before i got decent accuracy, a common problem to them.

----------


## Fireflite

yep

----------


## Friwi

Most factory Rossis haven't got straight barrels( or at least the outside contour wobble around the bore). That does not mean they can't shoot alright. Bergeras tend to be a bit more consistent. Baikals are good as well.

----------


## rossi.45

they can shoot there is no doubt if you want to tinker around or your expectations arent very high . . . good enough for most shooters

----------


## FRST

My motorbike rifle- Baikal .270, barrel cut back to 20". I wanted a .308 and would of cut the barrel back more but none were available at the time. Added the DPT & Weaver rail mount, polished up the trigger. Does around 1.25 Moa for 3 shots but is quite picky on what it likes. Suppressor keeps the recoil manageable and the balance right too. Added some non-slip grip tape to the action to stop my hand from going numb in cold weather.
Could definitely lose some weight in the action area, they are built like a Russian tank. Length of pull is very good for me- I'm over 6ft and 114kg. Weight as pictured is 3.7kg.

----------


## viper

Mate, very cool, it's along the lines of what I am looking at. I will go 308, I have always loved eastern block guns and I really don't know why but for some reason the things are rough as guts but appeal.

----------


## Wildman

> I'm using a Thompson Contender (older original style, sometimes referred to as a G1) with 30-30 barrel, a DPT suppressor, and Bushnell red dot on top. Done away with the plastic foregrip to reduce weight, DIY carbon fiber tube to replace it. Barrel fluted, length just over minimum. Weight 4.5 pounds as you see it in pics. Can take it anywhere! 
> 
> Attachment 78217
> 
> Attachment 78218


Pretty cool cuz

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> Mate, very cool, it's along the lines of what I am looking at. I will go 308, I have always loved eastern block guns and I really don't know why but for some reason the things are rough as guts but appeal.


I think reloaders supplies in Onehunga had the 308s. We ran out some time back and only have the 7.62x39 left. I have seen one in .303 which I have to presume was a re-chambered 7.62x39 and I saw one advertised in 7.62x54R for those that enjoy recoil.....I would think that may be a re-chamber as well but being a rusky calibre who knows.....

If going subsonic the 7.62x39 case is big enough but the recipe for accuracy (bullet weight / composition) seems to be a challenge. The tapered, rimmed calibres like 303 or 7.62x54R are a really good shape for this style of action.

----------


## mawzer308

Any of you guys with the Rossi's, run subsonic loads, particularly in 44mag? Did the twist rate stabilize the projectiles?

----------


## Guypie

Mine is stablising .430 270gr hollowpoints from @shooternz ok. Its doing just under 1" groups at 50 yards, which is fine for me as I don't intend to shoot further than 100 with the subs. I have yet to try it since the barrel chop though so will have to see if its still ok, have gone from 22" down to just over 15".

----------


## mawzer308

Cheers @Guypie 

To answer the original question, the baikals are built tough, reasonbly accurate (the one I had years ago shot around 1.5inch groups) the triggers are pretty average, heavy with alot of creep. Apart from that good value for the money.

----------


## 223nut

Anyone got a single shot they want to pass on before I go and start a new project?.... 

Only looking to shoot out to 150m prefer 30cal and running subs hough I am interested to know what a 44mag would do to a whitetail at 100m  :Sick:

----------


## FRST

> My motorbike rifle- Baikal .270, barrel cut back to 20". I wanted a .308 and would of cut the barrel back more but none were available at the time. Added the DPT & Weaver rail mount, polished up the trigger. Does around 1.25 Moa for 3 shots but is quite picky on what it likes. Suppressor keeps the recoil manageable and the balance right too. Added some non-slip grip tape to the action to stop my hand from going numb in cold weather.
> Could definitely lose some weight in the action area, they are built like a Russian tank. Length of pull is very good for me- I'm over 6ft and 114kg. Weight as pictured is 3.7kg.
> 
> Attachment 78236
> Attachment 78237


Just found a better load for this Baikal, using a 130 VLD. She's a sub m.o.a shooter now.

----------


## dogmatix

This isn't single shot, but broke down to fit on a day pack.
I've since taken off the 5.56x45  11.5" barrel and put on a 6.5 Grendel barrel, so doesn't fit in the day pack anymore.

----------


## res

> This isn't single shot, but broke down to fit on a day pack.
> I've since taken off the 5.56x45  11.5" barrel and put on a 6.5 Grendel barrel, so doesn't fit in the day pack anymore.
> 
> Attachment 79647


I think I have an extra dolas barrel qd setup if you want to make it fit in your pack again

----------


## dogmatix

Thanks anyway, its now a heavier build all over and I've moved on from the concept.

----------


## Sarvo

This KelTec  223 is a lightweight and 1 pin pushed out with a bullet nose and it folds and even fits nicely in bag with moderator still attached.
Replaced the Mags as factory mags were crap - takes any AR15 Mag - its based on the AR15 apparently.
Was thinking selling this - but might keep as its very handy and compact if on the likes of the Dingy - bag slings over shoulder good and can sit with it on back too

----------


## Micky Duck

Dama dama..... THE GOOD OLD Rusky doesnt have to be carried with rifle cocked relying on a safety at all..... you can decock it just as easy and safely as rifle with exposed hammer,then simply squeeze cocking lever back up to make it ready to go again.... we do this with rifle and shotguns to great effect.
I really rate them as solid work horse guns.

----------


## Dama dama

Micky Duck, I stand corrected and good to note.  Overall I agree with your comment on them being a solid work horse.  The scope mounting system remains an issue I can't get over.   But would not rule out getting one and running an aperture sight.

----------


## Micky Duck

scopemount issue is easy and cheap to fix....for under $50 you buy an airgun base that has 4 allen key grub screws that hold base onto the tiny dovetail provided on rifle and your scope sits neatly in the rings above lined up nice and straight as its a one piece jobbie.

----------


## timattalon

> Micky Duck, I stand corrected and good to note.  Overall I agree with your comment on them being a solid work horse.  The scope mounting system remains an issue I can't get over.   But would not rule out getting one and running an aperture sight.






> scopemount issue is easy and cheap to fix....for under $50 you buy an airgun base that has 4 allen key grub screws that hold base onto the tiny dovetail provided on rifle and your scope sits neatly in the rings above lined up nice and straight as its a one piece jobbie.


We have a few options in these if it helps. I have a few chioces in these types of mounts. There is a forward / rearward offset one that fits well depending on where you want the scope and these handle the compact scopes too. As mentioned there is a few different airgun mounts (some higher than others) that do the tick too, Best of all, a lot of these options are around the $35 mark and work very well.

----------


## Dama dama

The issue I have with the scope mounting systems, and this is personal opinion of course, is that none offer a low scope mounting option.  The scope sit up really high, and then combine this with the drop on the stock and its all very awkward, at least for me.

I like high combs or straight stocks and I stick to low power scopes (i.e. small) that I can use in the lowest mounts I can get.  

To me the Baikal just works well as a open sighted rifle.  I like the bergara single shot as it suits my preferred scope mounting system.  

That said, I wouldn't pooh pooh anyone who put a scope on a Baikal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeF1JO7Ki8E

----------


## timattalon

Some of them can get quite low but these can require a smaller scope than may want... Using the rail otion at the bottom, you can fit much lower rings, but bear in mind that normal length scopes will start to contact the rear open sight if it is not removed.

----------


## Micky Duck

yip that top one is what Ive used on 2 of them with good results..... if you put a scope with small front end glass (like a 1x5 power) on they go really well as rear sight not an issue.

----------


## 310cadet

I have a black plastic Baikal .308 that I will never part with, it goes nearly everywhere with me, great for when I go on holiday with the missus I can sneak off for a morning hunt.
Its a good shooter which I also use as my mountain bike rifle, butt in backpack, barrel tied along top of frame, mint, it kills deer.
Use a cheap $20 on Trademe 1 piece air rifle mount like Tim Talons top picture, it takes 10 minutes with a file and wood chisel owwww! to modify.
I am waiting delivery on another the same but in .222 which I just bought on trade me I am sure it will also be a keeper.
Just because you cant read about Baikal in American mags and forums doesnt mean they are not great with a little loving.
Generally you must full length size and close the action briskly otherwise the safety interlocking thingy slows the firing pin going forward and causes misfires. 
You can decock the action and safely carry loaded and squeeze the lever to recock when you have identified your target, take the stock off and have a look for yourself. The internal hammer is some millimetres back from the firing pin when decocked.
These are hunting rifles and like nearly all singleshots they will string vertically after 10 or so shots which can confuse and exasperate on heavy range sessions, take your time and enjoy.
Cheers Peter

----------


## 310cadet

OK the .222 plastic Baikal arrived and its very accurate and nice to shoot. 
It took about an hours work for me to polish the trigger and hammer with a square fine oilstone from George Henrys and a final polish with 1200 grit wet and dry. I put a strip of 6mm thick rubber in the bottom of these plastic stocks barrel channel, this seems to be the best way to bed them.
It shoots really well despite the currently fitted Bushnell Banner 4 x 32 shotgun scope with about 2 MOA crosshairs, it shoots about 1 MOA or 29mm at 100metres. the little .222 cartridge full of AR2206H doesn't heat up the light barrel like my .308 Baikal does so there is no sign of the generally typical single shot rifle vertical stringing after several shots.
This one is a keeper too.
Cheers Peter

----------


## Tentman

I'm going to go down this path too, for years I was going to get a real "Kipplauf" like @stug 's very nice Blaser, however too much money in one rifle for me . . . 

I'm pretty sure mine is going to be a Baikal, but I the only ones I have had in hand are wood stock jobbies and the 243 I have my eye on is a plastic stock.  Any thoughts on the Baikal plastic stock, is it serviceable enough ??

----------


## FRST

> I'm going to go down this path too, for years I was going to get a real "Kipplauf" like @stug 's very nice Blaser, however too much money in one rifle for me . . . 
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is going to be a Baikal, but I the only ones I have had in hand are wood stock jobbies and the 243 I have my eye on is a plastic stock.  Any thoughts on the Baikal plastic stock, is it serviceable enough ??


They are like any other low cost plastic stock, cheap n nasty but extremely practical, and nigh on indestructible. You'll have more issues keeping the blued surfaces from rusting.

----------


## Preacher

Personally I would try find the wood stock and re-shape it as fits you, a lot of "meat" to play with.  The shape and finish on them from factory ain't the best and a rasping/sanding and refinishing makes a big difference.  Believe it or not I even "bedded" the back of the tang on mine as there was a noticeable gap. Don't think it actually improves accuracy but I wanted to limit moisture/crud getting down in there.  Bit o' walnut stain and some tru-oil and the thing looks pretty good I reckon.  Even added a butt cap to improve the vertical grip (for me anyway).  Although I have zero experience with the plastic stock ones so....Pretty much a pointless reply, sorry.

----------


## Strummer

> You can decock the action and safely carry loaded and squeeze the lever to recock when you have identified your target, take the stock off and have a look for yourself. The internal hammer is some millimetres back from the firing pin when decocked.


Just checking - is this accepted wisdom?

----------


## Tentman

It was with mine, they have a rebounding hammer mechanism . . .

----------


## 310cadet

Best scope rail I have found is Weaver TO-10 intended for Winchester 9422 lever action.

It is very low profile and converts 3/8 dovetail to standard Weaver.

As the Baikal is has a 11mm dovetail I used a spacer on each side.

The spacer is the stainless steel strips you get with windsreen wiper blades.

Its a bit brutal but with the barrel off the action fit a spacer into each side of the TO-10 adapter and slide it onto the barrel dovetail, now the fun bit, you hammer the adapter until it bottoms out at the front of the dovetail. Hack saw and file the surplus off level with the breech face.

Looks very tidy, as low as possible and is super durable, oh and cheap.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Just checking - is this accepted wisdom?


yes it is perfect..just make sure to hold it closed when recocking...... if you unsure of safety aspect,take off buttplate,insert long flatblade screwdriver up butt hole 
NO NO NO
the shotguns hole in stock you kinky thing you!!!!

unscrew and slide off the buttstock...then have a tootoo with cocking lever so you can see how it works...
then put it back together again (Im not telling you how to do that bit,still shocked from last episode!!!!)

----------


## vulcannz

> Just because you cant read about Baikal in American mags and forums doesnt mean they are not great with a little loving.


Yeah you can. In the USA they are sold as Remington Spartans.

----------

